# Difficult housing situation, need advice please



## Movingsucks (Jan 25, 2016)

Hello everyone, if you have any suggestions for what I can do in this situation, I would be very grateful. 

I am moving to Berlin after a difficult period, losses etc, I don't really have anywhere else in the world where I can stay - now I am looking for an apartment, I have plenty of savings and money is thankfully not a problem at least for a while, but right now I have a relapse of a serious illness I have and I cannot absolutely work (actually I am moving to Berlin because there are some doctors who could in time cure me) and when looking for an apartment everyone wants proof of three months' salary. In a few months after I am settled I will have no problem going back to work, and for what I do it's not so difficult to find work, and I always worked until eight months ago, so that wouldn't be an issue. 

I tried finding a place without an agency, but I am really having no luck, lots of scams, and it's very tiresome for me as I have limited mobility. I opened a German bank account so that in three months (I am staying in a temporary place now) Schufa will see that I payed the rent regularly for three months, so that maybe will be ok. 

Is there any way to go around the three months' salary thing? I can have what they call Garant, someone with a good salary who guarantees for me, but not in Germany - does it make sense to offer months of rent in advance on top of the deposit? In that case, how many? 

I even thought that someone I know who owns a business could maybe "hire" me on paper, and I would quit the day after, but I don't think that just the work contract can be enough for a rental contract and I don't want them to have to pay any fees on my behalf. 

Any suggestions? 

(I never asked for advice on this before because I am always afraid that someone will comment: we don't want you, you are sick, go back to your country, but I don't really have any and I need to be near these doctors, I hope no one actually writes that kind of comment)


----------

